# RR: 9. Schubert: Winterreise, D. 911



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Hotter, Moore	(1954)










2.	Fischer-Dieskau, Moore	(1962)










3.	Schreier, Richter	(1985)










4.	Fassbaender, Reimann	(1988)










5.	Fischer-Dieskau, Demus	(1965)










6.	Hotter, Raucheisen	(1942)










7.	Fischer-Dieskau, Moore	(1972)










8.	Pears, Britten	(1963)










9.	Schreier, Schiff	(1991)










10.	Hüsch, Müller	(1933)*










Condensed Listing:
1.	Hotter, Moore	(1954)
2.	Fischer-Dieskau, Moore	(1962)
3.	Schreier, Richter	(1985)
4.	Fassbaender, Reimann	(1988)
5.	Fischer-Dieskau, Demus	(1965)
6.	Hotter, Raucheisen	(1942)
7.	Fischer-Dieskau, Moore	(1972)
8.	Pears, Britten	(1963)
9.	Schreier, Schiff	(1991)
10.	Hüsch, Müller	(1933)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

